# TGM Blue Stone - Elevated Iron Levels



## thelats1981 (20 Aug 2012)

Hi, has anybody got experience with TGM's Blue Rock in terms of it affecting Iron levels.

I'm sure it's aquarium safe however there are areas which look almost like rust, and I am concerned that this will elevate the FE in the water column.

Any help / advice would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## geoffbark (20 Aug 2012)

Is this question asked twice!


----------



## thelats1981 (20 Aug 2012)

Certainly was geoffbark, didnt know where best to post it!


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Aug 2012)

Hello,
        First of all please refrain from double posting. Not knowing where to put a post is no excuse for littering the forum with redundant threads.

Secondly, you really should consult with the vendor that you purchased the goods from first if you have questions about it. This infraction is doubly rude because TGM have a forum section here. You could easily have posted this question on the TGM section and that is obviously the most appropriate because it would solve the first question of where to post.

Thirdly, elevated Fe levels in a tank would actually be a good thing if that were the case. 

I have deleted the redundant thread. 

Kindly adhere to the correct protocol of consulting with the vendor if there are questions about their product before posting, and please do so on their forum section if the issue requires further discussion. This allows the vendor to address the issue fairly and transparently.

Cheers,


----------



## thelats1981 (21 Aug 2012)

Apologies everyone, as in life ignorance is no excuse.


----------



## thelats1981 (21 Aug 2012)

For the record this was not meant to be derogatory to tgm in any way, they are fantastic, as proven by the tank full of crypts sitting at home! Just wondered what peoples thoughts and experkemce on this would be.


----------

